# 3G : limitation à 20 mo ?



## Queerasfolk (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre un iPad Wifi ou 3G, et j'ai une petite question à ce sujet...

Les téléchargements en 3G via l'iPhone sont limités à 20 mo par Apple. En est-il de même sur l'iPad (auquel cas, le 3G perd, d'un coup, tout son intérêt).

Merci d'avance...


----------



## badboy71 (15 Mars 2011)

Oui, même sur l'iPad les téléchargements en 3g sont limités à 20Mo, si ton iPad est jailbreaker tu peut installé 3G unrestrictor qui enleve cette limitation.


----------



## Queerasfolk (15 Mars 2011)

Ok merci... Je vais abandonner l'idée et me tourner vers un Wifi... Mettre 100&#8364; de plus + un abonnement pour au final ne pas avoir plus de possibilités que sur mon iPhone, je ne trouve pas que ça vaut le coup...


----------

